# بالصور :اماكن  حقيقية تواجد بها السيد المسيح



## asmicheal (29 يناير 2010)

* نهر الأردن بالصور 000* 



​









طبعا من الصورة واضح انو رحلتنا الجديدة لـــــــ



*نهر الاردن*​



*13 حينئذ جاء يسوع من الجليل الى الاردن الى يوحنا ليعتمد منه. 14 ولكن يوحنا منعه قائلا انا محتاج ان اعتمد منك وانت تأتي اليّ. 15 فاجاب يسوع وقال له اسمح الآن.لانه هكذا يليق بنا ان نكمل كل بر.حينئذ سمح له. 16 فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء.واذا السموات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة وآتيا عليه. 17 وصوت من السموات قائلا: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت».*
*متى 3: 13-17*


*9 وفي تلك الايام جاء يسوع من ناصرة الجليل واعتمد من يوحنا في الاردن. 10 وللوقت وهو صاعد من الماء رأى السموات قد انشقت والروح مثل حمامة نازلا عليه. 11 وكان صوت من السموات.انت ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت*
*مرقس 1: 9-11*











*نهر الأردن نهر يمر في بلاد الشام، يبلغ طوله 360 كلم ويتكون من ثلاثة روافد هي بانياس القادم من سوريا واللدان القادم من شمالي فلسطين والحاصباني القادم من لبنان , و بحيرة طبرية التي تكونت جراء حدوث الشق السوري الأفريقي. وقد كون هذا الشق عدة بحار وبحيرات أخرى مهمة، يصب فيه روافد نهر اليرموك ونهر الزرقاء ووادي كفرنجة وجالوت، ويفصل النهر بين فلسطين و الأردن إلى ان يصب في مياه البحر الميت المعروفة بملوحتها العالية.*


*صورة بالاقمار الصناعية لنهر الاردن*















أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي 799x599 وحجمها 103KB.








*وبحسب الإنجيل تعمد بنهر الاردن يسوع على يد يوحنا المعمدان في وادي الخرار على الضفة الشرقية.متى 3: 13-17 ، مرقس 1: 9-11*
*والعماد هو بداية انطلاق يسوع في دعوته العلنية، فبحسب الانجيل فقد جاء يسوع إلى نهر الأردن ليعتمد حيث كان يوحنا المعمدان يعظ الشعب ويعمدهم معمودية التوبة. ويبشر بيسوع المسيح : *
*"7 وكان يكرز قائلا يأتي بعدي من هو اقوى مني الذي لست اهلا ان انحني واحل سيور حذائه. 8 انا عمدتكم بالماء واما هو فسيعمدكم بالروح القدس" مرقس 1*
*"11 انا اعمدكم بماء للتوبة.ولكن الذي يأتي بعدي هو اقوى مني الذي لست اهلا ان احمل حذاءه.هو سيعمدكم بالروح القدس ونار. 12 الذي رفشه في يده وسينقي بيدره ويجمع قمحه الى المخزن.واما التبن فيحرقه بنار لا تطفأ" متى 3*











*لليوم هنالك من يتعمد بنهر الاردن*














*«المغطس» *
*مكان عماد السيد المسيح*


يقع موقع "المغطس" في وادي الخرار في قرية بيت عنيا شرقي نهر الاردن في المملكة الاردنية.
ويبعد عن العاصمة عمان نحو خمسين كيلومترا وتسعة كيلومترات الى شمال البحر الميت، ومنه يمكن مشاهدة اريحا والقدس غربي نهر الاردن وجبل نيبو الى الشرق منه .


في عام 1997 قام فريق اثري متخصص من دائرة الاثار الاردنية باجراء التحريات عن هذا الموقع الديني العالمي بفبدأ الحفريات في موقع المغطس شرقي نهر الاردن مستندين لثلاث ركائز هي: 
- ما ورد في الانجيل المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد من ايات تدل على موقع معمودية المسيح وتواجد يوحنا المعمدان ومكوثه في هذا الموقع والمعروفة ببرية يوحنا المعمدان شرقي النهر معمدا المؤمنين ومنتظرا قدوم المسيح من غربي النهر ليعمده في موقع المغطس حاليا في مياه نهر الاردن.



- اما الركيزة الثانية التي استندت اليها الحفريات فهي وصف الرحالة والقديسين والنساك الذين زاروا الموقع وعاشوا فيه منذ بدايات القرن الثالث الميلادي الذين وصفوا موقع عماد السيد المسيح وصفا دقيقا وكان مطابقا لما تم اكتشافه على ارض الواقع ومدونات الرحالة والمؤرخين للموقع منذ منتصف القرن الميلادي الاول وحتى عهدنا هذا 


- والركيزة الثالثة هي ما كشف عنه الحفريات والتنقيبات الاثرية. والتي من بينها بقايا خمس كنائس بنيت في القرن الخامس كذكرى لتعميد السيد المسيح . كشفت الحفريات عن احد عشر موقعا اثريا دينيا على امتداد وادي الخرار بطول 5ر4 كيلومتر .


وبعد تنفيذ الكنائس الـ 11 اللتي وافقت علي بناءها الحكومة الاردنية في موقع المغطس سيتم تحويل الموقع من اثري ديني الى موقع حج مسيحي خلال السنتين المقبلتين .


نهر الاردن






خيمة المغطس























































































كنيسة المغطس






صورة للمكان






ارضية فسيفسائية لمكان اثري كشفت خلال التنقيب






منقول مع التعديل​


----------



## asmicheal (29 يناير 2010)

*بحيرة طبرية بالصور 000* 




بحيرة طبرية


بعد هذا مضى يسوع الى عبر بحر الجليل وهو بحر طبرية.
يو 6: 1 
غير انه جاءت سفن من طبرية الى قرب الموضع الذي اكلوا فيه الخبز اذ شكر الرب.
يو 6: 23 
بعد هذا اظهر ايضا يسوع نفسه للتلاميذ على بحر طبرية.ظهر هكذا.
يو 21: 1

​
 






*بحيرة طبريا هي بحيرة حلوة المياه تقع بين منطقتي الجليل والجولان على الجزء الشمالي من مسار نهر الأردن. 
يبلغ طول سواحلها 53 كم وطولها 41 كم وعرضها 17 كم، ومساحتها تبلغ 166 كم2. أقصى عمق فيها يصل إلى 46 متر. 
تنحدر من قمة جبل الشيخ الثلجية البيضاء المياه الغزيرة لتشكل مجموعة من الينابيع التي تتجمع بدورها لتكون نهر الأردن.
*
​
 





​
 
صورة لبحيرة طبرية من الاقمار الصناعية







*اسم البحيرة بالعربية يشير إلى مدينة طبريا إذ كانت أكبر بلد يقع على سواحل البحيرة. يرد هذا الاسم بالعبرية أو بالآرامية في موارد يهودية مثل الميشناه والتلمود (بالعبرية: ימה של טבריה, بالآرامية: ימא דטבריא). وتم تسمية مدينة طبريا، عند تأسيسها سنة 20م على الساحل الجنوبي الغربي من البحيرة، نسبة إلى الإمبراطور الروماني طيباريوس قيصر (الأول). أما بالعبرية الحديثة فتسمى البحيرة "كينيرت" (כנרת) إذ كان الاسم الوارد في العهد القديم سفر العدد (أصحاح 34) وسفر يشوع (أصحاح 13). في النسخ اليوناني واللاطيني للعهد الجديد تـُذكر البحيرة باسم "بحيرة الجليل" (θαλάσσης τῆς Γαλιλαίας، Mare Galilaeae) فهو الاسم الشائع اليوم في اللغة الإنكليزية (Sea of Galilee).
وبوقوع مستوى سطح البحيرة على عمق 213 متر تحت سطح البحر فإنها تعبر أخفض بحيرة مياه حلوة في العالم وثاني أخفض مسطح مائي في العالم بعد البحر الميت.*

مدينة طبرية




أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة , مقاس الصورة الأصلي 1024x768 وحجمها 122KB.






​
 





*1 بعد هذا اظهر ايضا يسوع نفسه للتلاميذ على بحر طبرية.ظهر هكذا. 2 كان سمعان بطرس وتوما الذي يقال له التوأم ونثنائيل الذي من قانا الجليل وابنا زبدي واثنان آخران من تلاميذه مع بعضهم. ............5 فقال لهم يسوع يا غلمان ألعل عندكم إداما.اجابوه لا. 6 فقال لهم القوا الشبكة الى جانب السفينة الايمن فتجدوا.فالقوا ولم يعودوا يقدرون ان يجذبوها من كثرة السمك. 7 فقال ذلك التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه لبطرس هو الرب.
يوحنا 21*

:download:

من قرائاتى على النت​


----------



## asmicheal (29 يناير 2010)

*صور لطريق الالام المقدس* 

​
و هو مليء بالمحلات التي يمكنك أن تشتري منها التذكارات و التحف المرتبطة بالأديان. 

و هكذا يمتليء هذا الطريق كل جمعة عظيمة في مسيرة الصليب نحو الجلجثة 




هَل رَأَينَا حُبًا أَعظَم مِنْ هَذَا؟ فَأحزَنِي يَا نَفسِي عَلَى خَطَايَاكِ التِي سَبَبَتْ لِفَادِيكِ الحَنُون هَذِهِ الآلَام، ارسُمِي جُرحَهُ أَمَامَكِ وأحتَمِي فِيهِ عِندَمَا يَهِيجُ عَلَيكِ العَدُو. 
(من صلوات القسمة المقدسة)

و هذا هو الطريق عند آخره حيث تظهر كنيسة القيامة
​

لا يوجد شيء نافع لنا, مثل التأمل كل يوم فيما احتمله ابن الله لأجلنا (القديس أوغوستينوس) 
الصورة السابقة لأحدى الراهبات تصلي أمام المرحلة الثامنة لدرب الصليب . 
من المراحل الأربعة عشر لدرب الصليب نجد أنه: 
* أول مرحلتين موجودتان في داخل دار الولاية ( البلاط القيصري Praetorium ) 
* المراحل السبعة التالية أي من المرحلة الثالثة إلي التاسعة ممتدة عبر شارع موجود الآن في القدس القديمة و معروف باسم طريق الآلام. 
* و المراحل الخمسة الأخيرة موجودة داخل كنيسة القيامة. 
طريق الآلام هذا ( الطريق 
الواصلة بين المراحل السبعة الوسطى ) ليس بالضرورة أن يكون هو الطريق بذاته الذي سار عليه يسوع قبل 2000 سنة ذلك لأن خريطة القدس قد تم تغييرها كليًا في القرن الثاني الميلادي و مرة أخرى تغيرت في القرن الخامس حيث بنيت المستعمرة الرومانية المعروفة باسم إيليا كابي تولينا Aelia Capitolina بواسطة الإمبراطور الروماني هذريان Hadrian على أنقاض القدس القديمة , و قد اختلفت كليًا عن القدس في زمن المسيح.

​
على أي حال فإن الطريق الذي سلكه المسيح يجب أن يتخذ تقريبًا الطريق المعروف الآن باسم طريق الآلام , و قد تم تحديده في القرن السادس عشر الميلادي . و كل حاج للأراضي المقدسة و حتى من السياح غير المسيحيين يرغبون في السير في طريق الآلام حاملين الصليب الخشبي و متوقفين عند محطات طريق الآلام واصلين إلى الجلجثة.





إن الآلام التي نقاسيها في هذه الحياة لزهيدة 
جداً إذا ما قيست بأصغر فرح من أفراح السماء. 
فهَبني يا يسوع الحكمة لكي أتابع سيري نحو الهدف الأسمى، بحيث لا أستسلم لليأس ولا أهاب أبداً الجهاد اليومي في هذه الحياة. آمين​​


----------



## asmicheal (29 يناير 2010)

​
*صور لقبر لعازر و طريق الألام للرب يسوع باروشليم




















​*
​


----------



## asmicheal (29 يناير 2010)

*صورللأماكن المقدسة في أورشليم وبيت لحم...* ​ 
 






القبر المقدس كنيسة القيامة أورشليم











حجر الطيب كنيسة القيامة







منظر لكنيسة القيامة 












باب الكنيسة 











العمود الذي أنشق يوم سبت النور







النور الذي يخرج من القبر كل سنة حسب التقويم الشرقي ويشعل كل الشموع بطريقة عجائبية


----------



## asmicheal (29 يناير 2010)

*جبل التجلي - تابور* 


*



*​
​*صورة جبل تابور من جهة مدينة الناصرة وامامه عدة قرى عربية*
*



*​

​*صورة للجبل من الجانب الجنوبي بالقرب من EinDor، على القمة يمكن مشاهدة الكنيسة الفرانسيسكينية وهي الاكبر على الجبل*
*



*​
​*فقط من الجانب الشمالي للجبل يمكن تسلقه سيراً على الاقدام عبر طريق ضيق ومتعرج *
*فيه 4300 درجة بنيت في القرن الرابع الميلادي خدمةً للحجاج المسيحين*
*



*​​*صورة الطريق*
*[FONT=Arial
 Black]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/FONT]*​
​*ايضا جبل طابور مكان مشهور لرياضة التزلج الهوائي بواسطة المظلات*
*



*​

​*كنائس جبل تابور القديمة*



*- في القرن السادس كان هنالك 3 كنائس: أقيمت أولى المباني المقدسة في العصر البيزنطي في القرن الرابع وكانت عبارة عن ثلاث كنائس واحدة للمخلّص وواحدة لإيليا والثالثة لموسى .*
*- في 803 كان هنالك 4 كنائس ودير*
*- في عام 1101 بنيت كنيسة كبيرة لكنها دمرت في عام 1228 على يد صلاح الدين، أُعيد بناءها عام 1228 واعيد تدميرها عام 1263 على يد الظاهر بيبرس ودمّر كلّ ما وجده هناك تماما كما فعل مع باقي المزارات في فلسطين .*
*- في عام 1631 بعد أربعة قرون من تلك الأحداث نال الفرنسيسكان المكان هبة من فخر الدين فبنوا كنيسة ودارا للحجاج . *​​*



*​​*مزارات الجبل الحالية*




*الدير والكنيسة الفرانسيسكينية *
*تقع في الجانب الجنوبي الشرقي لسطح الجبل*
*بنيت في القرن العشرين على انقاض الكنيسة البيزنطية والصليبية*
*وهي احد اجمل كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*
*ابتدأ بناء الكنيسة عام 1209 على يد سانت فرنسيس *
*وفي عام 1873 عادوا الرهبان الى الجبل المقدس بعد ان منحتهم السلطات العثمانية رخصة*
*واكتمل بناء الكنيسة في عام 1924*​​*المدخل الرئيسي للدير*
*وهو بالجانب الجنوبي الغربي بني على طراز القرون الوسطى في نفس مكان باب الكنيسة الصليبية واسمه "باب الريح"*
*



*​​*من الجانب الاخر*
*



*​
​*الباب الداخلي للدير*
*تحيط بالطريق التي تبدأ بالبوابة الحديدية والمؤدية إلى الكنيسة أطلال الدير البندكتيني من الحقبة الصليبية*
*



*​​*صور للفناء الداخلي للدير*
*



*​​*



*​
​*الكنيسة*
*بنيت مكان ثلاث كنائس بيزنطية في القرن الرابع واحدة للمخلّص وواحدة لإيليا والثالثة لموسى *
*برجا الكنيسة اقيما فوق كنيستي موسى وايلي*
*وداخل الكنيسة يوجد هيكل كنيسة المخلص البيزنطية اسفل الهيكل الرئيسي للكنيسة الحديثة*
*



*​

​*فوق باب الكنيسة النص الانجيلي للتجلي من متى 17*
*



*​​*[FONT=Arial
 Black]برج الجرس الجنوبي[/FONT]*
*برجا الكنيسة بنيا مكان كنيستي موسى وايليا البيزنطيتين*
*



*​​*الكنيسة من الداخل*
*مذبح الكنيسة الرئيسي هو العلوي فوق الحجرة محدبة السقف*
*



*​
​*فوق المذبح الرئيسي صورة فسيفسائية رائعة لمشهد التجلي *
*



*​​*الحجرة محدبة السقف التي تقع تحت المذبح الرئيسي*
*هي مكان كنيسة المخلص البيزنطية القديمة *
*



*​​*على جانبي السقف المحدب لوحتين فسيفسائيتين تمثلان مراحل حياة المسيح*
*الولادة-الطفولة-المعاناة-الموت والقيامة*
*الصورة اليمنية*
*



*​
​*[FONT=Arial
 Black]الصورة اليسارية [/FONT]*
*



*


​


----------



## rona3 (29 يناير 2010)

صور جميلة جدا وربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يناير 2010)

*موضوع جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد
ثانكس اسمشيال​*


----------



## النهيسى (29 يناير 2010)

*

شكرا

للموضوع --------------المميز جدا
الرب يسوع معاكم

​*


----------



## فااادى (30 يناير 2010)

_*صور بجد ممتازة شكرا الرب يباركك*_​


----------



## asmicheal (30 يناير 2010)

rona3 قال:


> صور جميلة جدا وربنا يعوض تعبكم


 

:download:

شكرا ليك لمشاركتك الحلوة   rona3

واتمنى رؤية ارائك فى كل موضوعاتى الغلبانة


----------



## asmicheal (30 يناير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوع جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد​*
> 
> *ثانكس اسمشيال*​


 
:download:


ربنا ما يحرمنيش من ارق ثانكس 
شكرا ليكى سويتى كوكى


----------



## asmicheal (30 يناير 2010)

*هوة مكسلة اضعة بموضوع خاص *
*فلو حبيتم تشوفوا *


*قبر راحيل
(زوجة أبينا يعقوب وأم يوسف الصديق )*





*



*



*:download:*

*من قرائاتى على النت*










​
=


----------



## asmicheal (30 يناير 2010)

*و*

*كمان*



*قبر حبقوق النبى




*






*​


----------



## vetaa (30 يناير 2010)

*انتى بجد جميلة جدااااااااا
والموضوع رائع بجد
وبتعرفى تتميزى برافو عليكى
*


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

حقيقى 

​
*صور لقبر لعازر و طريق الألام للرب يسوع باروشليم




















​*​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

*حقيقى *
​
*































*​*
*
​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

*:smi411:*

*نسيت اقول *
*ان جميع المداخلات *
*من قرائاتى على النت*


*:smi411:*​


----------



## Mason (1 مارس 2010)

_ثانكس اسمشيال_
_مجهود رائع موضوع اروووووووووووووع _

_ربنا يبارك خدمتك_​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (3 مارس 2010)

جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامدة جدا جدا
صور رووووووووووعة 
ميرسى يااسمشيال
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## عبير الورد (5 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع
ربنا يعوض تعبك

سلام ونعمه..


----------



## tonyturboman (5 مارس 2010)

صور راائعة
شكرا لك
:01f577~130:


----------



## bant el mase7 (9 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## ايهم ابن الرب (9 مارس 2010)

*الرب يسلمك وحفظك في حماه *
*اشكرك على هذه الصور *
*الرائعة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا اسماشيل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عراقية للموت (16 مارس 2010)

كلش حلوه الصوره عاشت ايدك


----------



## asmicheal (29 مارس 2010)

*رحلة سفارى الى صحراء جدعون* 


:download:​</B></I>





































:download:


من قرائاتى على النت​


----------



## asmicheal (29 مارس 2010)

*الناصرة وكنيسة البشارة 000* ​ 








​ 

*الناصرة*
*الوطن الاول*​ 



*تعددت الآراء حول تسميتها وما تحمله من معان .وهو اسم عبري ربما كان معناه ((القضيب)) او ((الحارسة)) او ((المحروسة)) او ((المحبوسة)). أما " دين فرر " فيقول عن معنى كلمة الناصرة : " سميت ناصرة أو غصنا لكثرة غاباتها ونضارة أغصانها . كما أن بعض الكتاب الغربيين حاول إيجاد معنى للكلمة ( الناصرة ) فقال بعضهم: إن معنى ناصرة نذير ، ودعي يسوع ناصريا لأنه كان نذيرا . أما صاحب معجم البلدان فقال عن معناها : الناصرة ، فاعلة من النصر . ومنها اشتق اسم النصارى .*​ 
*



*​ 
*ذكرت الناصرة في مت 2: 23 و لو 1: 26، وهي مدينة في الجليل (مر 1: 9)، أي في الجزء الشمالي من فلسطين. *
*وهي تقوم على جبل مرتفع (لو 4: 29)، ويرى منها جبل الشيخ والكرمل وطابور ومرج ابن عامر، وتبعد اربعة عشر ميلاً الى الغرب من بحيرة طبريا، وتسعة عشر ميلاً شرقي عكا، وستة وثمانين ميلاً الى الشمال من القدس، وكانت على الحافة الشمالية من مرج بن عامر وهي ذات حجارة بيضاء، وتحيط بها كروم التين والعنب والزيتون. *​ 

​ 
*ولم تكن الناصرة ذات اهمية في الازمنة القديمة، لذلك لم يرد لها أي ذكر في العهد القديم، ولا كتب يوسيفوس ولا الوثائق المصرية والاشورية والحثية والارامية والفينيقية السابقة للميلاد. واول ما ذكرت في الانجيل. وكانت حتى ذلك الحين محتقرة (يو 1: 46). وقد ذكرها العهد الجديد تسعاً وعشرين مرة. فقد كان مسقط رأس يوسف ومريم (لو 2: 39). *​ 
*



*​ 
*وفيها ظهر الملاك لمريم ليبشرها بأن ستكون ام المسيح (لو 1: 26). واليها عادت مريم مع خطيبها من مصر (مت 2: 23). وفيها نشأ المسيح وترعرع (لو 4: 16) وصرف القسم الاكبر من الثلاثين السنة الاولى من حياته (لو 3: 23 ومر 1: 9). ولذلك لقب يسوع الناصري، نسبة اليها (مت 21: 11 ومر 1: 24) وذلك ايضاً لقب تلاميذه بالناصرين. وكان بسوع ينمو فيها بالحكمة والقامة والنعمة عند الله والناس (لو 2: 52). ولكنه ما ان بدأ رسالته حتى رفضه اهلها مرتين (لو 4: 28-31 ومت 4: 13 و 13: 54-58 ومر 6:1-6).*​ 
*وتشتهر الناصرة بانها اكبر مدن منطقة الجليل، وفيها عدد كبير من الاديرة والكنائس. واشهر ما فيها دير الفرانسسكان. وفيها ايضاً عدة مواقع تاريخية، منها العين الني كانت العذراء تترد عليها،*​ 
*



*​ 
*والموضع الذي فيه اتتها البشارة، وتسمى اليوم كنيسة البشارة،*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*من الداخل*
*



*​ 

*وبالقرب منها، على حافة الجبل المطل على مرج بن عامر، وقرب الكنيسة المارونية، الموضع الذي عنده اراد اهل الناصرة ان يطرحوا يسوع الى اسفل.*​ 

*مرج بن عامر*
*



*​ 

</B></I>


----------



## asmicheal (29 مارس 2010)

*جبل التجلي - تابور* 








*



*



*صورة جبل تابور من جهة مدينة الناصرة وامامه عدة قرى عربية*
*



*




*صورة للجبل من الجانب الجنوبي بالقرب من EinDor، على القمة يمكن مشاهدة الكنيسة الفرانسيسكينية وهي الاكبر على الجبل*
*



*



*فقط من الجانب الشمالي للجبل يمكن تسلقه سيراً على الاقدام عبر طريق ضيق ومتعرج *
*فيه 4300 درجة بنيت في القرن الرابع الميلادي خدمةً للحجاج المسيحين*
*



*


*صورة الطريق*
*[FONT=Arial
 Black]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/FONT]*



*ايضا جبل طابور مكان مشهور لرياضة التزلج الهوائي بواسطة المظلات*
*



*




*كنائس جبل تابور القديمة*



*- في القرن السادس كان هنالك 3 كنائس: أقيمت أولى المباني المقدسة في العصر البيزنطي في القرن الرابع وكانت عبارة عن ثلاث كنائس واحدة للمخلّص وواحدة لإيليا والثالثة لموسى .*
*- في 803 كان هنالك 4 كنائس ودير*
*- في عام 1101 بنيت كنيسة كبيرة لكنها دمرت في عام 1228 على يد صلاح الدين، أُعيد بناءها عام 1228 واعيد تدميرها عام 1263 على يد الظاهر بيبرس ودمّر كلّ ما وجده هناك تماما كما فعل مع باقي المزارات في فلسطين .*
*- في عام 1631 بعد أربعة قرون من تلك الأحداث نال الفرنسيسكان المكان هبة من فخر الدين فبنوا كنيسة ودارا للحجاج . *


*



*


*مزارات الجبل الحالية*




*الدير والكنيسة الفرانسيسكينية *
*تقع في الجانب الجنوبي الشرقي لسطح الجبل*
*بنيت في القرن العشرين على انقاض الكنيسة البيزنطية والصليبية*
*وهي احد اجمل كنائس الاراضي المقدسة*
*ابتدأ بناء الكنيسة عام 1209 على يد سانت فرنسيس *
*وفي عام 1873 عادوا الرهبان الى الجبل المقدس بعد ان منحتهم السلطات العثمانية رخصة*
*واكتمل بناء الكنيسة في عام 1924*


*المدخل الرئيسي للدير*
*وهو بالجانب الجنوبي الغربي بني على طراز القرون الوسطى في نفس مكان باب الكنيسة الصليبية واسمه "باب الريح"*
*



*


*من الجانب الاخر*
*



*



*الباب الداخلي للدير*
*تحيط بالطريق التي تبدأ بالبوابة الحديدية والمؤدية إلى الكنيسة أطلال الدير البندكتيني من الحقبة الصليبية*
*



*


*صور للفناء الداخلي للدير*
*



*


*



*



*الكنيسة*
*بنيت مكان ثلاث كنائس بيزنطية في القرن الرابع واحدة للمخلّص وواحدة لإيليا والثالثة لموسى *
*برجا الكنيسة اقيما فوق كنيستي موسى وايلي*
*وداخل الكنيسة يوجد هيكل كنيسة المخلص البيزنطية اسفل الهيكل الرئيسي للكنيسة الحديثة*
*



*




*فوق باب الكنيسة النص الانجيلي للتجلي من متى 17*
*



*


*[FONT=Arial
 Black]برج الجرس الجنوبي[/FONT]*
*برجا الكنيسة بنيا مكان كنيستي موسى وايليا البيزنطيتين*
*



*


*الكنيسة من الداخل*
*مذبح الكنيسة الرئيسي هو العلوي فوق الحجرة محدبة السقف*
*



*



*فوق المذبح الرئيسي صورة فسيفسائية رائعة لمشهد التجلي *
*



*


*الحجرة محدبة السقف التي تقع تحت المذبح الرئيسي*
*هي مكان كنيسة المخلص البيزنطية القديمة *
*



*


*على جانبي السقف المحدب لوحتين فسيفسائيتين تمثلان مراحل حياة المسيح*
*الولادة-الطفولة-المعاناة-الموت والقيامة*
*الصورة اليمنية*
*



*



*[FONT=Arial
 Black]الصورة اليسارية [/FONT]*
*



*


​​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااجميلة جدا


تسلم ايدك​


----------



## asmicheal (10 أغسطس 2014)

​


فى يافا - اسرائيل 
نقش طوله 60 سنتمترا بعرض 50 سنتمترا كان في الأساس في حرم مرفأ “يافا” القديمة التي حصنها الإمبراطور الجرماني فريدريك الثاني الذي كان يتكلم العربية، وهذا النقش يأتي كذلك مطولا على ذكر أسماء المناطق التي سيطر عليها فريدريك الثاني
(1228-1229 )

asmicheal

=
=


----------



## asmicheal (10 أغسطس 2014)

​


منطقة عين كارم - القدس 
بركة مياه تبلغ مساحتها نحو 25 مترا مربعا بارتفاع نحو مترين تتصل بثلاث قنوات مياه تؤدي مباشرة إلى عين مريم العذراء

asmicheal

=


=


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2014)

​


كنيسة حقل الرعاه

بيت ساحور ـ حقل الرعاه	:المنطقة	بيت لحم	:المحافظة / المدينة	فلسطين	:الدولة
الطائفة  :روم أرثوذكس 

هي عباره عن مغاره ينزل اليها بحوالي 20 درجه اسفل سطح الارض، وحسب ما ورد في الانجيل المقدس انه في هذه المغاره كان هناك رعاه وهم اول من بشرهم الملائكه بميلاد ربنا يسوع المسيح.

وفي العصور اللاحقه استعملت هذه المغاره كأول كنيسه بالمنطقه التي كانت تعرف بسهل (بوعاز )نسبة لما ورد في التوراه،ولا زال سكان بيت ساحور حتى يومنا هذا يقيمون بها كل يوم احد القداس الالهي (بالرغم من وجود كنيسه اخرى بنية عام 1896 ).

هذا وقد اقيم فوق المغاره ايام الامبراطوريه الرومانيه كنيسه ودير كبير، لكنه دمر بفعل الزلازل عبر الزمن ولا زالت اثار الدير والكنيسه ظاهره ليومنا هذا،وقد بني بالقرب من المغاره قبل نحو 30 عاما كنيسه جديده ولكن للاسف لا تزال مغلقه.





=


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2014)

​



كنيسة القديس يوحنا المعمدان  
رفيديا	:المنطقة	نابلس	:المحافظة / المدينة	فلسطين	:الدولة
1885 
:تاريخ التأسيس	 التاسع عشر	:القرن

روم كاثوليك:الطائفة
نبذه عن تاريخ الكنيسة :
 من هو القديس يوحنا المعمدان؟
القديس يوحنا المعمدان هو الابن الوحيد لعائلة كهنوتية ، ينتمي إلى سبط لاوي ، احد أبناء يعقوب بن اسحق ، بن إبراهيم ، وهو السبط الوحيد المخول حسب شريعة موسى بالكهنوت ، ووالده زكريا من فرقة ابيا ، وأمه اليصابات من سلاله هارون ، وهي خاله السيدة العذراء / مريم/ أم السيد المسيح بالجسد.
والوالدين كانا صالحين عند الله ويتبعان جميع أحكامه ووصاياه ، ولا لوم عليهما ، وكانا شيخين كبيرين بالسن . لوقا 1/5-7.

الولادة العجيبة :
كانت ولادة القديس يوحنا المعمدان أعجوبة ، وذلك بسبب كبر والديه بالسن حتى سن الشيخوخة، لكن والدته لم تعدم ثقتها بالله وأملها بأن ترزق بمولود ، يرفع عنها العار - حسب العادة الشرقية -  وكان لها ما أرادت حيث ظهر الملاك لوالده زكريا وهو يبخر بالهيكل ، فاضطرب وخاف زكريا من المشهد ولكن الملاك قال له لا تخف ، لأن الله سمع طلبكما وصلاتكما ، وسوف ترزقا بمولود تسموه يوحنا ، وهنا تعجب زكريا من هذه البشارة ، فكان جواب الملاك له سوف تبقى أبكم حتى ولادة الطفل ، وهذا ما حدث فعلا وهو بعد بالهيكل.

تسمية الطفل :
كانت تسميته أعجوبة ، حيث تسمى الطفل قبل ولادته من قبل المبشر الملاك ، كما أن عاده اليهود أن يسمى الطفل في مثل هذه الحالة باسم أبيه ، لأن والداه شيخين ، ولما طرح الحاضرين من العائلة والأقارب والجيران  ، أن يسمى باسم أبيه ، رفضت الأم تسميته زكريا ، ولكنها قالت يسمى يوحنا ، والحاضرين استغربوا الاسم ، لأنه لا يوجد في العائلة هذا الاسم ، كما أن والدته لم تعلم بأن الملاك قد اسماه عند بشارته لوالده ، وكذلك دلالات ومعنى الاسم غريب على اليهود ومعناه / الله يتحنن / كما انه ممنوع عليهم ذكر لفظ الجلالة الله ، بل يستعيض اليهودي بذكر اسم الله يهوه ، الكائن ، السيد ، القدير ، الجبار ، وهي أسماء تدل على الخوف ، وهنا يسمى الله المحب ، المتحنن ، الرؤوف ، فكيف تجرؤ اليصابات ، وتسميه بهذا الاسم ، لذلك سئل والده بماذا يسمى فطلب زكريا لوحا وكتب عليه يسمى يوحنا ، ولذلك أسموه بالاسم الذي سماه الملاك ، ومن هنا بدايات محبة الله للإنسان.

حياته :
1-    كانت حياته اعجوبه ، حيث أثمر الشيخين في كبرهما ، والأهم من ذلك انه امتلأ من الروح القدس وهو بعد في أحشاء أمه ولم يتجاوز ستة شهور وكانت والدته لم تشعر بعد بالحبل على حساب عادة النساء بالحمل ، ولكن بعد زيارة السيدة العذراء مريم – وكانت حامل – بالطفل الإلهي يسوع ، امتلاء يوحنا من الروح القدس ، ودبت بهذا الطفل الحياة وبدأ بالركض ، مما دفع أمه اليصابات بأن تصرخ بتعجب – من أين لي أن تأتي أم ربي إلي – لوقا 1/43.
2-    كانت حياته بسيطة ولا تعقيد فيها ، فكان يلبس من وبر الإبل وطعامه الجراد وعسل النحل ، وبذلك عاش فقيرا متقشفا.
3-    كانت رسالته – الصوت الصارخ في البرية – أن أعدوا طريق الرب ، واجعلوا سبله قويمه ، لذلك كان يدعوا الجميع إلى معرفة الله والسير في طرقه وعمل وصاياه .
4-    كان جريئا بالحق لا يخاف إنسان آيا كان ، وجرأته هذه قد أوصلته إلى قطع رأسه . أوصاف يوحنا : أعظم وأسمى وصف هو ما وصفه المعلم الإلهي يسوع أعظم مواليد النساء.
كذلك يمكن أن يوصف بالناسك ، والمتعبد ، ورجل الصلاة لذلك اعتزل العالم وما فيه وعاش بالنسك والصلاة وعليه يمكن أن نقول بأنه أول من أنشأ الحياة الرهبانية والعيش بالتقشف والفقر.
وهو أول من أسس الجماعة الأسينية في صحراء يهوذا ، وخاصة في منطقة قمران ، حيث عاش وتتلمذ له الكثير ممن استهوتهم حياة هذا الإنسان في نسكه وتقشفه وصلاته.
وأخيرا هو أول من نادى بالتوبة والرجوع عن الشر ، وهو أول من دعا إلى معمودية التوبة.
وبذلك كان يوحنا المعمدان أعجوبة في ولادته ، وأعجوبة في حياته ، وأعجوبة في تقشفه وصلاته ونسكه ، وأعجوبة في وصفه ، وأخيرا  اعجوبه بموته حيث قطع رأسه في حفل للفرح والبهجة والرقص ، حتى كان الرقص بطبق موضوع عليه رأس يوحنا المعمدان ، وذلك ثمن جرأته ، وتحريمه بشكل قاطع لا يقبل التأويل الزنى بكل أنواعه ، كما يخبرنا بذلك القديس مرقس بموت يوحنا المعمدان ، ومتى ولوقا – مرقس 6/14-28 ، متى 14/1-12 ، لوقا 9/7-9.
هذا هو يوحنا المعمدان ، مقطوع الرأس شفيع الكنيسة بنابلس ، وهي الوحيدة التي تأخذ هذا الأسم شفيعا لها ، والذي تكرمه الكنيسه بذكرى قطع رأسه يوم 29 آب من كل عام.

تاريخ كنيسة الروم الكاثوليك – رفيديا – نابلس
يعود تاريخ الكنيسة برفيديا – نابلس إلى غبطة البطريرك غريغوريوس يوسف سنة 1885م.
في زيارته للأرض المقدسة ومروره بنابلس ، وفي عهد النائب البطريركي اغناطيوس معقد ، والتفكير جديا بفتح إرسالية فيها.
وهكذا توالت الأيام ، والفكرة التي طرحها غبطته تتبلور وتختمر في قلب الأساقفة الذين توالوا الأسقفية ، كما بدأت الفكرة تعمل في رأس الكثير من أبناء رفيديا ونابلس بفتح إرسالية للروم الملكيون الكاثوليك في هذه المنطقة نابلس.
وقد تزايدت المطالبة وبإلحاح ، بالثلث الأول من القرن العشرين وبالتحديد سنة 1930م ، عندما نشب خلاف بين المسيحيين برفيديا ونابلس خاصة اللاتين منهم.
وفي هذا الوقت بالذات لمع اسم المطران غريغوريوس حجار – متروبوليت حيفا ، عكا ، الناصرة ، وسائر الجليل ، بصدق انتماءه للكنيسة ، ووطنيته الجياشة حتى لقب هذا المطران الراحل _ بأمير العرب ¬_.
فقد قام عدد من وجهاء ومخاتير وكبار العائلات برفيديا ونابلس ووقعوا عريضة موجهة لسيادة المطران حجار ، ويطالبون فيها بعودة هؤلاء إلى حض الكنيسة الأم وفتح كنيسة لهم في نابلس ، وطلبوا مقابلة المطران حجار وكان ذلك سنة 1933م ، وتقديم العريضة باليد لسيادة المطران حجار.وهنا لا اعلم أنا شخصيا ولا أبناء رفيديا ونابلس السبب في مقابلة المطران حجار بحيفا والطلب منه بفتح إرسالية ، كما أني لم استطع الحصول على صورة من تلك العريضة التي قدمت للمطران حجار من أرشيف المطرانية بحيفا ، وكذلك لماذا لم تقدم للبطريركية بالقدس.
ونتيجة الواقع السياسي الذي تعرضت فلسطين له في ذلك الوقت لم يتحقق شيئا من المطالب على الرغم من أن المطران حجار قام باتصالات مع البطريركية لتحقيق رغبة المواطنين والمؤمنين.
فقد تكررت المطالبة ومقابلة المطران حجار ثانية سنة 1935م ، أي بعد سنتين من المقابلة الأولى ، ولكن المطران ونتيجة للواقع السياسي المضطرب الذي تتعرض له المنطقة ، وانشغال المطران بأمور كثيرة وكذلك الواقع السياسي فقد غابت عن ذهنه المطالب ، حتى إعادة الكرة من جديد ، لذلك طلب منهم بمحبة أن يعطوه وقتا ثانيا ، لدراسة مطالبهم ، لكن الأمور لم تسر على ما يرام ، فقد تعرضت فلسطين لثورة سنة 1936م ،وما تبع ذلك من مشاكل حتى استمرت حتى ستة 1939م، وتعرض المطران  لحادث سير على طريق حيفا ، بعد عودته من القدس والطلب من المندوب السامي بالقدس الإفراج عن المعتقلين الثلاثة وهم جمجوم والزير وحجازي ، بعد إصدار حكم الإعدام عليهم . وكان ذلك سنة 1942م، إثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية وفي نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية وفي سنة 1948م ، وقعت الحرب العربية الإسرائيلية ، وتقسيم فلسطين إلى قسمين غربي إسرائيل والشرقي منها عاش فترة فراغ سياسي ما بين أبناء الوطن الثوار ، والجيوش العربية ، إلى أن أقيمت المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية سنة 1949م.
وفي سنة 1953م ، ونتيجة للمراسلات والمطالب ، أكان ذلك من المؤمنين بنابلس أو من الاتصالات التي أجراها المطران حجار ، بقيت الفكرة تتفاعل حتى تم فتح إرسالية للروم الملكيين الكاثوليك بنابلس ، وبدأت البطريركية ترسل كهنة لنابلس لتأمين الخدمات الروحية لأبناء نابلس من قداس وخدمات أخرى وبدون وجود كاهن مقيم ودون كنيسة ، بل كانت الخدمات تقدم كل احد في بيت احد من أبناء الرعية ، وبقي الحال كذلك لسنة 1958-سنة 1959م ، عندما تم تعيين أول كاهن مقيم وهو المرحوم الأب جورج هبرا وقد استأجرت البطريركية دارا ، استعمل الصالون كنيسة والغرف الباقية مكتب لكاهن الرعية وغرفة للنشاطات الراعوية وغرفة نوم للكاهن.
وكان ذلك كله في عهد المدبر البطريركي الارشمندريت جبرائيل أبو سعدى ، حتى تم شراء قطعة ارض وبناء الأنطوش أولا ، واستعمال الصالون كنيسة لمدة ثلاث سنوات حتى تم بناء الكنيسة الحالية سنة 1960 – سنة 1961م ، وتدشينها بعهد البطريرك مكسيموس الرابع الصائغ والمطران جبرائيل أبو سعدى النائب البطريركي العام بالقدس والذي يعود له الفضل ببناء الكنائس في أبرشية القدس في كل من بيت ساحور وبيت لحم ورام الله والطيبة ونابلس ، وقد دشنت الكنيسة بنابلس سنة 1962م ، باسم القديس يوحنا المعمدان مقطوع الرأس.
تسمية الكنيسة:
الواقع سميت الكنيسة بهذا الاسم لوجود حبس القديس يوحنا المعمدان وقطع رأسه وقبره في بلدة  سبسطية إلى الشمال الغربي من نابلس على بعد اثني عشرة كم ، والتي يوجد فيها كنيسة بيزنطية تحولت جامع في عهد صلاح الدين الأيوبي بالقرن الثاني عشر ميلادي والتي يوجد بها حبس روماني قديم يعتقد بأن القديس يوحنا المعمدان سجن في هذا المكان ، خاصة وان هذا المكان تابع للوالي الروماني هيرودس ، حيث كان الحفل بعيد مولده والقصة المعروفة بقطع رأس يوحنا المعمدان وهذا ما يؤمن به أيضا أبناء سبسطية حتى اليوم وهم من المسلمين ويسموا القديس يوحنا – يحيى – وبالتالي فإن الكنيسة بنابلس بنيت على غرار وهندسة الكنيسة الموجودة بسبسطية ليومنا الحاضر.
إن الكنيسة بنابلس تعتبر من الناحية الفنية آية في الجمال من حيث البناء والموقع ، وكانت من أجمل الكنائس الموجودة بنابلس لغاية مدة بسيطة اقل من خمس سنوات حيث تم بناء كنيسة جديدة وفن بيزنطي للروم الأرثوذكس ، وهذه الكنيسة كانت ملاذا لجميع المسيحيين بنابلس ما يزيد عن أربعين سنة ، وهي محج لجميع المسيحيين ، وقد فتحت أبوابها لجميع الذين يرغبون بالزواج وعقد زواجهم بهذه الكنيسة للروم الأرثوذكس واللاتين والأنجليكان.
وبالختام فإن لي آمال عريضة  أنا راعي الكنيسة الأب يوسف سعادة أن تبقى ذلك المحج والموئل لجميع الطوائف كما هي عليه اليوم ، وان تبقى منارة بنابلس في قابل الأيام ن وأن تبدد مخاوفي التي تنتابني اليوم بكثرة بإغلاق الكنيسة وضياع أمجادها  التي أعطت للمسيحيين اسما وعنوانا مميزا للمسيحيين في نابلس ، والتي طابعها إسلامي منذ عمر بن الخطاب إلى اليوم.


ملاحظة :عدد المسيحين لسنة 2010- 2011 بلغ عددهم 737 مسيحي موزعين على اربع طوائف وهم روم ارثوذكس ولاتين وروم كاثوليك وانجليكان

    راعي الكنيسة
الأب يوسف جبران سعادة




=


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2014)

​



كنيسة القديسين قسطنطين وهيلانه
روم أرثوذكس
عكا	قرية كفرسميع	
بنيت الكنيسة عام 1927 ودشنت في الاول من تشرين الاول 1928 اثر عدم اتساع الكنيسة القديمه التي كانت الى الجنوب من هذه, وقد استعملوا معظم حجارتها،ويبلغ عدداتباع هذه الكنيسة فقط 500-700 نسمه.
عائلات القريه ناصر وجبران وهم قله اذ ان القريه غالبية سكانها من الدروز.
كاهن الكنيسة هو الاب قسطنطين ناصر وهو من القرية نفسهايخدم الكنيسة من سنة 1983 الى يومنا هذا.


فيديو روعة للكنيسة وجدارياتها :::::::::   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09VwuwRSOgo

=


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2014)

​


 كنيسة مار جريس
روم أرثوذكس	
الناصرة	قرية كفركنا
بنيت هذه الكنيسة بعد الحملات الصليبيه, ويعترف اليونانيين انها ليست حيث حدثت اعجوبة الماء الى الخمر, ومع ذلك يشيرون الى جرنين كبيرين من الحجر موجودين في الكنيسة, ويقولون انهما اثنان من الاجران السته التي حدثت الاعجوبه للماء فيها.
بنيت الكنيسة الحاليه عام 1885 على انقاض الكنيسة القديمه, وهي تابعه للقبر المقدس مباشره, اي انها تابعه للبطريركيه وليس للمطرانيه في الناصره, والكنيسة على شكل صليب يوناني مساحة ارضها حوالي 10 دونمات, وهناك نقش موجود على بوابتها هذا نصه: بطريركيه الروم الارثوذكس القدس دير القديس جوارجيوس وكنيسة العرس في قانا الجليل 1885.
يصل اتباع هذه الكنيسة اليوم 1400 نسمة واكثر. وعائلاتها: ابراهيم, ابوداود, ارحيل, ارملي, اقطيش, الياس, اندراوس, ايوب, بلان, جدعون, جريس, حكيم, حنا, خليل, خشيبون, خوري, دانيال, داود, دبيه, زعزوع, سدران, سعده, سليمان, سمعان, شاهين, صايغ, صباغ, صفوري, عبدالله, عبدالنور, عيد, عيس, غريب, غطاس, فراج, مرشه, مطر, ناصر, نجار, هلون, ورور, ويعقوب.




=


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2014)

​


برك سليمان:
تحتوي برك سليمان على ثلاث برك ضخمة مستطيلة الشكل والتي تتسع (160.000) متر مكعب من الماء، ويحيط بالبرك أشجار الصنوبر وتتجمع المياه في البرك عن طريق مياه الأمطار التي تسقط على الجبال حولها. وقد ذكر في الإنجيل بأن الملك سليمان الحكيم بنى هذه البرك لزوجاته. في السابق كان يتم ضخ مياه البرك إلى بيت لحم والقدس.

=


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2014)

​



كنيسة المهد:
تعد كنيسة المهد أقدم كنيسة في العالم، فبعد أن أصبحت المسيحية الديانة الرسمية للدولة الرومانية الشرقية في عهد الإمبراطور قسطنطين عام 324، أمرت والدته الملكة هيلانة في عام 335 ببناء كنيسة المهد في نفس المكان الذي ولد فيه السيد المسيح عيسى عليه السلام في مدينة بيت لحم.

وتضم الكنيسة ما يعرف بكهف ميلاد المسيح وأرضيات من الرخام الأبيض ويزين الكهف أربعة عشرة قنديلا فضيا والعديد من صور وأيقونات القديسين.

وقد انتهى بناء الكنيسة عام 339م، وجاء على النمط البازلكي وهو نمط معماري مقتبس من المعابد الرومانية.

والكنيسة عبارة عن مجمع ديني كبير تحتوي على مبنى الكنيسة بالإضافة إلى مجموعة من الأديرة والكنائس الأخرى التي تمثل الطوائف المسيحية المختلفة فهناك الدير الأرثوذكسي في الجنوب الشرقي، والدير الأرمني في الجنوب الغربي، والدير الفرانسيسكاني في الشمال الذي شيد عام 1347م لأتباع طائفة الفرانسيسكان.





=


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2014)

​



مغارة الحليب:
تقع إلى الجنوب الشرقي من الكنيسة وهي المكان التي أرضعت فيه مريم العذراء يسوع الطفل عندما كانت مختبئة من جنود هيرودس أثناء توجهها إلى مصر. ويقال أن بعض قطرات من حليب العذراء قد سقطت على صخرة مما أدى إلى تحول لون الصخرة إلى الأبيض.



=


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2014)

​


دير مار سابا:

تم بناؤه على موقع يطل على وادي قدرون ويبعد (11) كيلومترا إلى الشرق من دير بن عبيد. وقد أسس الدير القديس سابا اليوناني في العام 482 بعد الميلاد.  وعندما توفي القديس سابا في العام 531 تم دفنه في نفس الدير وتم نقل رفاته فيما بعد إلى القسطنطينية، ولاحقا إلى فينيسيا في ايطاليا على يد الصليبيين، ومن ثم تم إعادة رفاته إلى ديره في العام 1965، حيث تم وضعه في صندوق زجاجي. ويحافظ الدير على نفس نمط الحياة الذي كان سائدا في عهد قسطنطين، حيث لا يسمح للنساء بالدخول إلى الدير.




=


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2014)

​


آبار النبي داوود:

تقع هذه الآبار إلى الشمال من بيت لحم وقد سميت بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى القصة الشهيرة في الكتاب المقدس من نبوءة صموئيل الثانية 23:14-حين شرب النبي داوود من هذه الآبار بينما كان الفلستيين يطاردونه. 





=


----------



## asmicheal (16 أغسطس 2014)

​


مسجد بلال (قبر راحيل):

يعتبر هذا المبنى الصغير العلامة التقليدية لقبر راحيل وهي زوجة يعقوب التي ماتت في بيت لحم بعد ولادة ابنها بنيامين. ويعتبر هذا الموقع مقدسا للمسيحيين والمسلمين واليهود. وقد تم بناء الحرم الحالي والجامع خلال الفترة العثمانية وذلك على طريق القدس – الخليل قرب المدخل الشمالي لبيت لحم.


----------



## asmicheal (16 أغسطس 2014)

​




دير الجنة المقفلة:

يقع هذا الدير في قرية أرطاس والتي تقع على بعد كيلومترين من برك سليمان. وقد قام ببناء الدير مطران مونتيفيديو عاصمة أروجواي في أمريكا الجنوبية في العام1901م، وتقوم الراهبات بإدارة هذا الدير.













=


----------



## asmicheal (16 أغسطس 2014)

​

قصر هيرويون:


تم بناؤه على تلة تبعد ستة كيلومترات إلى الجنوب من بيت لحم. وتحتوي هذه القلعة على بقايا لقصر ضخم بناه الملك هيرودوس لزوجته في العام 37 قبل الميلاد. وقد تم إحضار الماء إلى القلعة من برك سليمان. وكان القصر يحتوي على أبنية فخمة وأسوار مدورة وغرف محصنة وحمامات وحدائق.



=


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 أغسطس 2014)

مجهود رائع 
واماكن جميله 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## asmicheal (2 فبراير 2015)

​



تعرفون قصة حسد إخوة يوسف الصديق والطريقة التى تعاملوا بها معه عندما ألقوه في البئر! وهذه هى صورة للبئر ومكانه في أرض دوثان بالقرب من شكيم
=


----------



## asmicheal (7 أغسطس 2016)

يوميا على قناة اغابى 

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


























=​


----------

